# my overweight GRS



## ilovemygrs (Mar 30, 2011)

I had been feeding both my gals Acana Lamb and Rice. Despite daily walks and reducing their kibbles to only one cup a day, they still dun seem to be losing much weight. Should i change to Acana Light and Fit?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not seeing a lamb and rice recipe on their website. Their large breed adult food has 400 calories per cup. If that's what the calorie count is on the food you are feeding, then you will want to aim for 10 calories per desired body weight. So if they need to weigh 65 lbs, you won't want to feed them more than 650 calories, so two cups a day would be too much.

You can add frozen (no salt added) green beans to their food to give them extra bulk without extra calories. I personally don't care for the low calorie dog foods. Are your girls getting a lot of exercise? Have you had their thyroids tested?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Definitely have their thyroids checked... and 1 cup isn't enough food for a full grown dog.  

My guy is on 1.5 cups, and even that would be too little if I knew he wasn't fed any treats and handouts during the day.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Megora said:


> Definitely have their thyroids checked... and 1 cup isn't enough food for a full grown dog.
> 
> My guy is on 1.5 cups, and even that would be too little if I knew he wasn't fed any treats and handouts during the day.


I totally missed the one cup a day. I just assumed it was one cup twice a day. Megora's right, one cup of food a day isn't nearly enough food. My smallest golden is 60 lbs and he's getting two cups a day of TOTW.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

One cup of food per day and regular exercise and still not loosing weight... yikes!
Is anyone one in the home sneaking them snacks?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Thyroid comes to mind... have she been to the vet recently?

I'd also switch to a lower cal food. Out of everything on the market that my mom tried for their overweight golden, Chicken Soup Adult Light has been the only thing to date that is working. It's about 270 kcal/cup.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

First, I would have their thryroid levels checked. If it's off that can prevent them from losing weight.

Second, 1 cup total per day is not enough food. I'm assuming you are using an 8 ounce measure cup for measuring their food. 

I would find a food with lower calories per cup, but feed them at least 2 cups per day so they are not starving and add things like green beans to help them feel fuller.

How much do your dogs weigh?


----------



## ilovemygrs (Mar 30, 2011)

oh i never had their thyroids checked, they just go to the vet for the annual vaccinations and they are on interceptor monthly. they follow me to work everyday so they didnt get any treats in between. 
They are on Acana Lamb and Apple, sorry (not Lamb and Rice) and one cup of kibble is abt 140g, i.e., 5oz only. They both weigh abt 60pounds each.
Currently they are fed half cup twice a day, so only about one cup a day.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

60 pounds sounds within a reasonable health range if I'm not mistaken, do you have photos of them?

Actually 60 pounds is the lower end of the accepted breed standard for the CKC - 60-70lbs for bitches.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

How old are your dogs? 60 pounds is light for a mature golden retriever -- and by mature, I mean around 1 year and beyond.

Why do you want them to lose weight? What does your vet say?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree with the above poster, 60 lbs. sound light for a grown Golden, male or female.

My guy weighs 70 lbs, eats 3 cups/day and is not overweight. My female weighed 68 lbs, ate 2 cups/day but wasn't as active as my male.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ilovemygrs said:


> oh i never had their thyroids checked, they just go to the vet for the annual vaccinations and they are on interceptor monthly. they follow me to work everyday so they didnt get any treats in between.
> They are on Acana Lamb and Apple, sorry (not Lamb and Rice) and one cup of kibble is abt 140g, i.e., 5oz only. They both weigh abt 60pounds each.
> Currently they are fed half cup twice a day, so only about one cup a day.


Why do you think they are overweight? 60 lbs for an adult Golden is actually fairly light. You do not need to worry about your dogs being overweight. 

Please feed them more than 1 cup per day, I'm sure they are starving! 

Can you see their ribs, hip bones or back bone?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe pics would help? 60 lbs doesn't seem like a lot - how old are your girls?


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

jeez....
which my girls weighed under 70 lbs....
they are around 90 each but cold winter stopped us from there 45 minute walks every day..
hope to loose it this summer or starting now...


----------



## ilovemygrs (Mar 30, 2011)

*thanks guys*

hey guys 
thanks for your great feedback, i decide to make my dogs happy and we are now back to 2 cups of kibble a day
next week im starting them on B.A.R.F diet, hopefully they will be healthier and happier too


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

They are healthy and happy from the looks of those pictures, no need for any special diets or feeding. As long as you can feel their ribs, but not be able to see them, they're healthy. I almost lost a pet over starvation issues, please don't impose that on your pets.


----------



## ilovemygrs (Mar 30, 2011)

hi all
thanks so much for your great feedback. I had started them on Dr B's BARF diet as well as raw meaty bones for a week and they are doing great! no more pathetic amount of kibbles but huge chunks of meat patties, the gals are loving it, and their stools....beautiful, lol.
yeah, and friends say they look toned when in fact they have lesser walks nowadays cos of the hot weather here and they get to eat more than before!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Your pups look good to me. I'm no expert, but know that the thick furry coat can be deceiving and make a lot of our pups look heavier than they are.


----------

